# Name that reddish sword?



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

I was surfing and saw this photo: http://deceptmasterjj.deviantart.com/art/Office-Desktop-50983409
and I'm wondering what the reddish sword/grass in the photo is.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The common variant of Helanthium tenellum = Echinodorus tenellus:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=216


----------

